# Cheapo Gram Scale



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

What cheapo Gram Scales do u use?

I presume in this day and age they're all accurate within 1g, is that right?

i just broke my 10 year old Pelouze model PE5, prob a no namer...

how is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Escali-11-2dl...UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1261035361&sr=1-18


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Just go to walmart or office max. The postage scales they have are fine. I actually got mine at a yard sale several years ago for $5.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I use a set of triple beams that were stolen from a University Physics Lab some 20 years ago. I did not steal them but the last owner did not want them.

Cannot answer your question but I would agree Walmart would be the cheapest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

cyclust said:


> Just go to walmart or office max. The postage scales they have are fine. I actually got mine at a yard sale several years ago for $5.



That's what I use, I bought one I think it was marketed as a food scale but it weighs in pounds/oz's or grams up to about 5 pounds and it works fine.


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

This is what I have:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95364

It turns out I don't use it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

LOUISSSSS said:


> how is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Escali-11-2dl...UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1261035361&sr=1-18


I have that one in white. It works just fine for weighing bike parts. I've weighed everything on my bike build from a computer mount up to the whole frame. It is accurate enough, and very repeatable from measurement to measurement. It is fairly small and very light in itself so weighing a whole frame is a bit of a hassle. The battery has lasted a year without problem. I also use it for postage and occasionally cooking. The only thing it doesn't do is the whole bike. Also, because it is so small and light it comes across as being "cheap", but it works fine in practice.


----------

